# magazines?



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

anyone know of any good magazines targeting small game and/ or hunting dogs?
theres one on **** dogs and squirrel dogs, can't remember the name.
maybe full cry or something like that?
don't know if they cover beagles and bassets too,,, though with the wonderfull voices of those dogs they darn well should.

also, though maybe i should start another thread,,,lol but that might be padding, anyone like to make their own equipment? dog boxes? leashes? game traps for live trapping to train? feeders? 

how about a first aid kit for your four legged hunting buddy?
i've been collecting sugjestions from my vet, and other hunters for things that can be critical if a dog gets hurt in the woods. most of it is basic,, bandages and the like.

but i do enjoy making a lot of my own hunting gear,, might be because i find much of the charm of small game to be how economical it is.(ok you can read that cheapskate if you have too)

i own a rat terrier that is really quite a good squirrel dog. and she even trees racoon,though im not a late night person. and will hunt rabbit pretty well too. i'd love to take her out with some beagles some time so she can see how they do it.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

American Beagler, Rabbit Hunter, Better Beagling are just a few that I have subscribed to over the years. They all have pretty muched turned towards field trialing now though. I'm not anti trialing but have had my share when I was a youngster ( to many days ago ). I pretty much run dogs for the fun of it.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes I enjoy making my own stuff, I like welding and such, dog boxes, live traps, etc...

Here is a pic of a summer time dog box/rig box for my hounds (in the works), all made from a scrap yard thru the oldtime barter system, by trading metal for metal that was gonna be scraped anyways and did not cost me a thing, except welding rod and the two sheets of plywood for the top, that about killed me $$$$.

I will finish it up this winter with a mesh divider and some rigging bars on top for rigging, lights for night time maybe.
Thanks for look'n,
Jeff


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

that looks very nice. i do a lot of welding myself. and a bit of black smithing as well. i've been working on the ultimate small game knife, and one day will have it perfected. i make knives out of leaf springs from cars. 
i'll have to do up some pictures this weekend of my camper trailor i built for my dog and i. a knife and a few other things.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks John,
I have heard of people using leaf springs for knife making vary interesting stuff to me.

I would also love to see your camper trailer for your dog and you,(sometime when time allows), 
Its funny beacuse I have thought about/day-dreamed maybe you could call it, about such a thing,somthing small for me and maybe a couple of my hounds for special occasions on road trips to the woods, when I am not close to home.

Jeff


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Full Cry is the best all around (****,squirrel,bear,ect.) it covers them all


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ours is a teardrop trailer. built on a 4x8 frame. it has sleeping quarters inside, and a hatch in the back that opens up to a chuck wagon style kitchen. do a websearch on teardrop trailors and you'll see what it looks like.mine was built as inexpensivly as possible and i have a total of about $500 into it.


jeffm said:


> Thanks John,
> I have heard of people using leaf springs for knife making vary interesting stuff to me.
> 
> I would also love to see your camper trailer for your dog and you,(sometime when time allows),
> ...


----------

